# I don't like my goat being gay. What should I do



## CrockettsLastStand (Apr 1, 2010)

I have two goats, both of them are wethers. My nigerian dwarf keeps mounting my nubian..... well, today he actually got it in his --- and -----d him. :shocked: 

How can I get this behavior to stop? I thought by being wethered that they lose sexual interest.

HELP


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Same gender mounting is pretty normal in many species. I've seen it often. 

That being said, might want to check to make sure he really is completely wethered. One testicle may not have been dropped when it was done, or not gotten cut/banded/crushed completely.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Polarhug....very well said.... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep agreed!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

We never keep wethers-but I know when a new buck or young buck is added to a pen that is the way it is for a little bit-but after a couple days they normally stop that and get along just fine.


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

Probably a dominance issue.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry...Ahem...Show them the farm name....Tell them it is NOT Broke Back Mountain Farm...Sorry. I couldn't resist. And my hubby isn't helping. He is standing behind me, giggling his fool head off. :greengrin: 

Gina


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Our buckling has been mounting his wether buddy lately, too. He just seems confused and is going for his head, so I hope he figures it out before breeding season. Good practice!  I looked at DH and said, "See, I TOLD you not to bottle feed him!"
I agree it's more about a dominance issue. Male dogs will do the same thing, as will females.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't think you can stop it unless you make them live alone, which might make them insane. They aren't gay, they are goats. But I agree this kind of persistent behavior is more likely in bucks, your wether might not really be a wether.

Jan


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Here's a link to explain a little

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/breeding.htm#Infertility

If its not a medical issue, at the end it says "sometimes you just have to accept them for who they are"

...And buy them a rainbow collar :ROFL: sorry couldn't resist!


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Your goat is not gay :leap: just trying to see who is boss and is common among goats. :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, if it makes you feel any better, our almost 2 week old buckling tried to mount our week old buckling...... in front of the kids.... LOL


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

They don't do it half as much as my rabbits or ducks!!

You have to imagine as we were starting out last year when our female rabbits would chase each other around if one was in heat. Of course I panicked and had the vet check all of them to make sure they were females!

And the ducks are all females too but its unbelievable to watch them mount each other in the kiddie pool. Then explain it to the kids! LOL


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree, you better make sure both the testicles were gotten when he was wethered. 

Once a buck is wethered, they can NOT extend their penis, so if he is you better get him checked, if he is castrated correct, then you saw something else.


----------



## goinggoaty (May 19, 2010)

Okay? Question I just read that once a buck is wethered they cannot extend their penis, But my little ND wether does ???? I've seen it he actually bends down and licks it? Does this mean he's not a wether? could he have balls left? Sorry to butt in but I just read that and had to ask.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Anika...no he is probably still a wether. I had a "teaser" wether that I kept with my does. He would mount and and even penetrate the does sometimes when they started coming into season, but he was a complete wether and had been since weaning. I believe he was about 3 years old when he started doing that. And he never got that buck stink or was more muscled...he actually looked like the does just acted bucky.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would check him and see if ...you can feel a bump ...where the testicles should be...it may very well be... there...and that is why he is doing this bucky behavior... Do you have any does around him?


----------



## goinggoaty (May 19, 2010)

My wether is not yet a year old and he is in with my Nubian doe. He hasn't acted bucky minus mounting the doe a few times and well sticking his thing out other than that no smell or peeing on himself. What size bump am I looking for? little bitty or big?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My Teddy is a wether...I know that for sure both his boys were in the band when I banded him at 2 years old and he can still extend, more so for his own perversion than for the does.

Anika.... was your wether banded? Had they dropped off before you got him?


----------



## goatbless (Jan 10, 2009)

Perfect7 said:


> Our buckling has been mounting his wether buddy lately, too. He just seems confused and is going for his head, so I hope he figures it out before breeding season. Good practice!  I looked at DH and said, "See, I TOLD you not to bottle feed him!"
> I agree it's more about a dominance issue. Male dogs will do the same thing, as will females.


"He's not gay, he's just practicing!" :ROFL:


----------



## goinggoaty (May 19, 2010)

He was wethered prior to me getting him not sure how it was done just know it was. I am not to entirely worried I just wanted to know if there was a chance he was still able to make babies. I think he's probably a "teaser" as stated before scspecially if you all have had wethers able to do it than he probably fits into that group. I just read that and thought wait a second I know I've seen him do it so what does that make him???? He doesn't have any bumps down there and wasn't sure why I suddenly was so intersted in his rear end area :whatgoat: LOL I swear I'm glad that they can't talk cause they'd be telling people "Oh that lady first she takes pics of my rear and touches my teats and now she's touches his whole rear, She's a crazy." Wow who knew goats would lead to all that..


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, this is an interesting topic. LOL Well, let me help where I can. LOL

Most of the time this is a dominance issue which you will see in females as well. However, females do not extend. As for a buck who has been wetherd, in most cases extention will not happen. However, keep in mind that as with dogs and other animals that are casterated in one way or another, there is what is called a proud cut. This is when the casteration has happened after a breeding or the feller knows what it is. Onced this is the case in many animals mounting etc can continue there is just not the connection of any seeds and or eggs. Casteration is not a cutting of the penis so it will still work it is just a matter of if the male remembers what it was there for to begin with but once they remember good luck getting them to forget.

And finally the odds you goat is GAY. Well, fact is homosexuality or the behavior is in all species reguardless of man or animal. Most times it is a lack of a female and the male will then turn to another male to do the funtion of life, breeding...speading of the seed. In a goat that is "proud cut" persay it is very likly that a goat that remembers will declare dominance with another male and then of course get the extra bonus. Then there are cases in all animals where homosexuality is just not something thought about persay as the "feeling" of the animal. Meaning some animals will bond strongly to a member of the same sex while others are again caught in the trap of no females. When my bucks are all together it is very common to see this off and on depending on the day etc. Then when the boys are joined with the girls they go right back to breeding properly again. So, though there is very slim chance of a goat being gay it is possible. However, in most cases the term gay is more a human issue as animals tend to not lable and do what come naturally with whom is there to do things with. Kind of like prison in some ways, its ok when in and not girls are aroung, but back to normal once your out. lol Hope that helps....


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

jdgray716 said:


> However, females do not extend.


 :slapfloor: :ROFL: :laugh:


----------

